# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  RIP peachy?

## adman234

I'm sure everyone got the email and saw the announcement, I'm certainly bummed out...

Seems like you could just sell the guy's house to get enough money to get employees back and start shipping? That sounds way too easy as I'm sure he wouldn't just "give" you his house, but it makes the most sense to me.....

Thoughts?

----------


## rylangrayston

Sure wish I could have had all you guys over at the hacker space, to tell you about this in person. 
Its been awful not talking about it here on 3d print board.  Just want you guys to know that Im still here.

----------


## amoose136

Rylan, obviously Peachy as a company has suffered a huge, possibly permanently, project ending financial loss.  I have a few questions:
How many beta printers were shipped? It says in the report you spent ~$2.2K on shipping for beta testers but we've only seen a couple or so beta testers posting prints here.The update did not mention FCC certifications but would they not be required for the US?What about Backerkit? What about Indiegogo? How does that money figure into all this? Why was funding allowed to continue from Backerkit after the problem became apparent?Given that you said you weren't going away, what happens next? How do you plan to simultaneously make enough money to at least cover legal fees (and the small amount of debt in the bank accounts) and still operate at least at a minimal level?Not including costs of certifications, roughly how much are you missing for shipping and other barriers to delivery?

----------


## kraftman

don't people who steal loads of money usually get arrested? why hasn't this happened?

----------


## Toasterboy

Agreed.  Rylan, there is an unbelievable amount of support for Peachy.  Most kickstarter projects have nowhere near the patience or excitement that our community has had. Can you please make another video for the backers showing the current kit design, current prints, and laying out how much of the missing money would need to be recovered to get back on track?  Is the design basically ready to ship in any form?  Sounds like you have a lot of the components stockpiled and ready to go... what parts are missing?  (e.g. the production run of the main board?)

Sounds like some kind of document was sent to kickstarter backers.... will the same thing be sent out to BackerKit backers and/or Indiegogo?
How involved are the legal authorities?

You can get through this!  Wish you would have told the community when you found out though.  The legal process to recover the embezzled funds would be pretty far along by now. Did you have any sort of business insurance that covers this sort of thing?

----------


## CescoAiel

> don't people who steal loads of money usually get arrested? why hasn't this happened?


They initially had a repayment agreement, and only fairly recently filed with the police. The police will then first investigate before arresting... Arresting David does not help to generate income and pay back the funds stolen... 
Things aren't as easy IRL as they are in TV shows!   :Wink:

----------


## Chayat

First off I'm in the UK so I'm basing this on our laws. I'm guessing there are 2 big issues here:

First the money started in his personal account so legally it's not embezzlement if the funds did not come out of peachys bank. Convincing law enforcement to uphold an agreement between David and kick-starter about the intended use of the funds will be harder to do. It could make this a civil matter rather than a criminal one.

Secondly coming up with an agreement where he repays the money means peachy Inc has treated the "theft" as a loan and will make it legally almost impossible to now call it a theft as this amounts to a tacit agreement.


Bummed

----------


## Mjolinor

This is sad for all involved but particularly for the two parties.

There is no intentional dishonesty from either side, had timing been better or luckier all would have gone smoothly.

----------


## kevinod

Only saw it after I saw this thread, announcement is on peachyprinter.com.  Very disappointed but suspected something was up when the big update wasn't coming and nothing was being said.I read through the information in peachyprinter, and as much as everyone would like it to eventually be delivered, my realistic self is inclined to think it will never happen.  Don't get me wrong, I hope it does, but as good Rylan's intentions are, he and his brother need to make a living too, so presumably will need to take up jobs on other things to make money to live.Plus, what little I know about legal things, it seems to be a long drawn out process at the best of times.  If the money does eventually get paid back in say 2 years, will the people and desire to complete it still be there?  Will the technology be outdated by then?It's a shame, but makes you think more than twice before you back another crowd funding project.  It's not the first time I've got burned anyway.Thanks to Rylan for providing all the detailed information, I can only take it all on face value, so best of luck in your future projects.

----------


## Synchron

Ideas to get forward on this.
First of all i would feel way better, if you, rylan, would post pics/vids/source/etc. of the current version of the peachy.
I think this is the best way to show the world, that peachy was not a scam.
If you have all parts except the lasers, would it be possible to ship these? if so, i would pay the shipping by my own.

You put a lot of work in the "sorry-video", now try to keep your head up, look to the goals you have reached. 
And show every developed part, every fixed problem, every discovered issue to the world.
That would give you and us a better feeling.

On the money-side, if i get this right, you now have a 300.000$ claim on David. 
So, why dont sell this claim. You would not get the whole money, but maybe 70% (dont know what the market is paying there...). 
And someone who knows how to get his money would deal with David.

Hope Peachy is not dead!

----------


## Mjolinor

The sad fact is that now the leachy (sorry peachy) lawyers are involved the only winners will be them.

----------


## curious aardvark

crap, that sucks. 
And this all happened in 2013/4 ?

Damn rylan, that's some serious stress you've been under. 
I'm not an investor - but honestly I don't see how you could have tried harder to keep things going.

Good luck for the future, it's such a good setup you've got there that someone will surely offer investment. 
To see a kickstarter doing it right, that's brung low by theft rather than the usual incompetence - really is tragic.

Good luck mate.

----------


## Chayat

I'd also be interested in getting the kit sans laser if that was an issue.

Being one of the 10 makes me feel even more Bummed. I was so close to holding it in my hands!

I'm glad you didn't do the plan of using current orders to fund pledges though.i would have felt uneasy being effectively the first tier of a ponzi scheme (I know it's not but that's how it would have felt)

----------


## LambdaFF

Rylan, while not one of your backers, I admire your courage and persistance. Good luck finding investors to go on.

----------


## Alchemy

It feels terrible that I bought into Peachy in January about a year after this was known and not mentioned.

However cash flow can be a killer and it goes wrong for many reasons. If Peachy can just start shipping the resin business will make the money.

Any how best of luck to Ryan. I'd certainly back another campaign.

----------


## Slatye

Wow, it's like the Makibox all over again - but with more crime and less incompetence.

Would there be a possibility of having backers pay a bit more to cover the cost of the remaining parts needed? With the stock already on hand, and the vast majority of development work complete, would $50/backer cover it? After all, for $150 the Peachy would still be extremely cheap. Otherwise, could Peachy offer resins (eg. the nice flexible ones) with a deal where you buy 1L of resin for $100 and get both the resin and your pre-ordered printer?

I've already received my Peachy, but I've obviously got an interest in the company surviving and continuing (for spare parts, upgrades, etc). If that means spending a bit extra, I'm open to that.

----------


## mattsoftware

To be honest I just can no longer trust the peachy printer at all. Its very tempting to offer to pay $50 more just to get my peachy in my hands after all these years, but there is no trust. Hiding this from the people who helped fund the project is simply not acceptable. Although we have no say in how you use funds, and no say in the direction of the project, everything peachy has said from the start has been about open source and transparency. This is just simply no longer the case. I do not really care about the $100 odd plegded to peachy. Backing projects on kickstarter is always risky, and projects sometimes do not deliver. I slightly do care that my money went towards building a house for someone, hell, I would love to build a house with someone else's money, but I can get over that too. Someone essentially steals my printer years ago and it is behind a veil of secrecy, well that just enrages me. Not cool Ryan, not cool!

The video was very well made, with cool graphics and you seem very genuine, but how can any backer truly trust the content of that or any of your previous videos. You claim that it would have hurt the project somehow to announce this earlier? I disagree. The failure to disclose sooner than this has hurt peachy way more.

----------


## harpo99999

like slatye, I have received my beta printers(and even a few extra(but very cheap) spare parts), but would like to see this project actually complete and might even be able to contribute a small amount to help the other backers get their printers and continue support
 rylan,
 a suggestion regarding the assets of the crime( ie house) should be siezed from the the perpitrator, and sold, then the benefits of the sale go to the victim(s)(ie peachy printer company and the peachy printer backers)

----------


## Morten

Very sad news! I´d be happy to chip in, say, $50 more to get my Peachy. I´m sure others would as well. Why not set up some sort of gofundme-deal or something?

----------


## hebbster

mattsoftware is right, Rylan you waited too long to go public. Once you lose trust it is difficult, and impossible for some, to earn it back. I lost some of mine years ago with the continual (almost professional) positive updates about delays with the Peachy. And because of those delays my window of opportunity to help with early development was missed - so I moved on to other projects, instead becoming passive on this one.

Ref the forum comments on additional funds, that's pretty hard for me at least at this point to fathom putting in more. At this point I'm not sure how much transparency there would be going forward. Trust indeed is a very hard thing to earn back.




> To be honest I just can no longer trust the peachy printer at all. Its very tempting to offer to pay $50 more just to get my peachy in my hands after all these years, but there is no trust. Hiding this from the people who helped fund the project is simply not acceptable. Although we have no say in how you use funds, and no say in the direction of the project, everything peachy has said from the start has been about open source and transparency. This is just simply no longer the case. I do not really care about the $100 odd plegded to peachy. Backing projects on kickstarter is always risky, and projects sometimes do not deliver. I slightly do care that my money went towards building a house for someone, hell, I would love to build a house with someone else's money, but I can get over that too. Someone essentially steals my printer years ago and it is behind a veil of secrecy, well that just enrages me. Not cool Ryan, not cool!
> 
> The video was very well made, with cool graphics and you seem very genuine, but how can any backer truly trust the content of that or any of your previous videos. You claim that it would have hurt the project somehow to announce this earlier? I disagree. The failure to disclose sooner than this has hurt peachy way more.

----------


## calvin

Rylan,

I understand you're in a very shitty situation right now, Given you can't even pay your rent this month. I'm sure you're under a lot of stress.
But I believe peachy is a great idea and don't deserve to die. So hang on and get thru this crisis.

We all want this project to complete. And I think there must be some insightful investor who can spot the value in your company and consider to invest.
But with the burden of fulfilling all backer's kit. Investing certainly look less attractive. If we can minimize the obligation to us. There should be very high chance of finding new investor.

Crowdfunding have the attribute of community. In a community people help out if possible. so let's act together to make some plan to resolve the situation. 

Please make a clear list of what's currently ready. Such as... 

1.Design~ Is it 100% complete? If not, what's on the task list.

2.Parts~ You have all the parts required for each kit? If not, What's missing and how much will it cost?

3.Packaging~ Is it ready? if not, I'm certain all will agree to receive it in some plastic bag rather than nothing.

4.Shipping~ How backers are distributed globally? I'm sure shipping to individual backer will be more expensive than to ship to some regional backer then let us help distribute the kits using local shipping. (Personally I'm in HongKong and I'm willing to help to re-mail them to backers in HongKong/China/Taiwan etc. (of course those backers have to pay for the actual shipping).

5.Certificate~ If you ship components (support structure/PCB etc.) and omit the laser diode, that could be treat as parts instead of a product. And we have to do the actual manufacturing. Will that eliminate the need for Class1 cert.? Since we're getting some sort of parts. (we can purchase the laser diode on our own if you give us the spec.)

If we can take some obligation/workload off the manufacturing/shipping pipeline, Investing will certainly look much more attractive.

Let's work this out guys~

----------


## SideWinderGX

You have the parts for EVERYTHING, why can't you scribble up some installation diagrams and ask for $20 for shipping for the parts? Its unknown at this time how many backers have received beta kits, but that should be enough to complete your work.

Is it the best you could've done? No, but its the best you can do in this situation.

The courts are going to drag this out which is annoying. But I'll be sending emails out to the police/Crown/attorney general to see how much attention I can drum up.

The internet loves stories like this...buzzfeed, mashable, etc are all going to know David Boe's name and one way or another he's going to jail. Dumbass.

----------


## dbonejones

> ...buzzfeed, mashable, etc are all going to know David Bowie's name


Yep, David Bowie is gonna be a regular household name by the time this is all done. People might even write songs about him...    :Smile: 

Seriously though, this is all terrible news. People are generally being pretty kind here so far, but I'm disappointed and angry that we weren't told sooner. Whether you thought the situation could be resolved at the time or not the fact is that the investment was totally mismanaged and we were led on. I fully understand that Kickstarter is a gamble, and that there are a million different reasons why the project could've failed. I just personnaly take offense to being led on for years, YEARS, when Rylan could've come clean with the whole situation much earlier, and we could've cut our losses or dug a little deeper in our pockets to help then. I'm really not sure why it was kept secret for so long. If David Boe had actually repaid all the money AFTER Rylan found out but BEFORE we did would David still be part of the team? Would all have been forgiven? All keeping it secret for so long served to do for me was throw Rylan's credibility into question.

I agree that Rylan should put a plan, and a cost, together for shipping the kits in their current form to paid backers. If that's impossible for some reason then LET US KNOW. If these are truly the only hurdles then send a link and instructions on where to buy a certified laser and how to install it, and ship out in simple packaging. Backers could then choose to pay that cost and take their chances again with Rylan to maybe get something sooner, or wait for an outcome in court or a new investor and maybe get something then.

Rylan, you seem like a smart, nice guy, who got dealt a raw deal, but i'll have to think long and hard before I send you another dime.

----------


## SideWinderGX

LOL oops, could've sworn it was Bowie and not Boe. They'll know both then, the work is half done.

----------


## iplayfast

Ryan, you had a great idea. The liquid levelling was genius. But....

David did you the favor of opening a personal bank for you to put the funds into?!?  You didn't even need two signatures to withdraw money? Are you an idiot?

Oh and I like the theme music for big bad news. Really should have had some violins though.

----------


## SideWinderGX

Getting some mainstream attention now!

https://www.yahoo.com/news/kickstart...102604346.html

How many years in jail do you think a person would get, when the full weight of the internet and thousands of backers scream for justice? Squeaky wheel gets the grease, and I count a lot of squeaky wheels.

----------


## Zone

> Getting some mainstream attention now!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/kickstart...102604346.html
> 
> How many years in jail do you think a person would get, when the full weight of the internet and thousands of backers scream for justice? Squeaky wheel gets the grease, and I count a lot of squeaky wheels.


Jail/Prison won't solve anything here. The Canadian Justice system forcing the sale of David's house to repay his debts would be justice, people rotting in prison would just prevent everyone from getting what they wanted. (Peachy it's funds back, Us our printers, etc.)

----------


## Compro01

> Getting some mainstream attention now!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/kickstart...102604346.html
> 
> How many years in jail do you think a person would get, when the full weight of the internet and thousands of backers scream for justice? Squeaky wheel gets the grease, and I count a lot of squeaky wheels.


This has now made the BBC and Slashdot.  Will probably be appearing on the CBC shortly.

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36271249

https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/0...100-3d-printer

EDIT : Yup, CBC is covering it, as is Global.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatoon/peachy-printer-3d-saskatoon-alleged-theft-kickstarter-1.3577267

 http://globalnews.ca/news/2695450/former-3d-printer-co-owner-allegedly-embezzles-crowdfunding-money-to-build-sask-house/

----------


## Chayat

I'm pretty sure this is going to be a civil case. No one is going to prison for this

----------


## oninoshiko

> I'm pretty sure this is going to be a civil case. No one is going to prison for this


You're likely quite mistaken. Once the police (not to be confused with The Police (I think we all love Sting, but his powers are limited), as Rylan did) are involved, things are likely to get very uncivil (in every sense of the term).

----------


## Chayat

> You're likely quite mistaken.



I hope so but it feels like it stopped being embezzlement when they agreed the details of repaying it like a loan. Defaulting on a loan is civil matter.


Again, I hope I'm wrong

----------


## oninoshiko

> I hope so but it feels like it stopped being embezzlement when they agreed the details of repaying it like a loan. Defaulting on a loan is civil matter.
> 
> 
> Again, I hope I'm wrong


Ultimately I don't care who goes to jail and not... all I care about is shooting "lasers" at "resin"

59249148.jpg

----------


## iplayfast

I'm wondering how close the project is to completion. If 50K would put it over the top, and get it certified and delivered. (Why does a kit need to be certified?), then a small business loan would do the trick. He's got the customers, he's got the parts, just needs kits put together and shipped. If the updates are to be believed, all the hard R & D has been done.

----------


## Slatye

> I'm wondering how close the project is to completion. If 50K would put it over the top, and get it certified and delivered. (Why does a kit need to be certified?), then a small business loan would do the trick. He's got the customers, he's got the parts, just needs kits put together and shipped. If the updates are to be believed, all the hard R & D has been done.


I guess the problem is that a loan has to be repaid (unless you're David Boe, of course). 

In this case the loan would essentially be so that Peachy could ship products that customers had already paid for - they wouldn't expect to actually make any more money. Where's the money to cover the loan going to come from? If there were 1000 other people anxiously lining up to pay $150 for a Peachy, just as soon as the existing orders were filled, then Peachy would have a pretty solid argument that they'd be able to pay back the loan shortly. As it is, however, a $50K loan would essentially be the bank handing $50K to Peachy backers with not much chance of seeing it again.

----------


## Mjolinor

What sort of numbers are we talking about here? How many have shipped, how many have paid for one originally, are sales still mounting up?

Lots of info about what has gone wrong but not a lot of info with numbers in. I really feel for both of these guys and with better planning it is probably something no one would have heard anything about.

----------


## iplayfast

I'm thinking that a loan could cover the cost of completing the project, and a second kickstarter done now that R & D is done to make a profit (and pay back the loan).  Second kickstarter would have a firm reasonable ship date, and a hoped for ship date. Firm ship date would be a refund of money gained after Kickstarter (so 80% or whatever it is). The risks would be obtaining parts, everything else has already been done.  The fact that the first kickstarter has finished would make it "safe" for kickstarter investors to buy in.

----------


## amirjabri

Dear Calvin,  

    Since you are in Hong Kong, can you even distribute via China more cheaply than we can in Canada/us? Isn't there trade agreements basically subsidizing shipping from China? Like if the kit is 1$ to ship from China to tge US, basically that's all you pay. But the same shipping from within Canada would be like 20$ for a kit. Would it not be cheaper then to ship and package everything from China even taking into consideration hiring five employees for a week? I'm sure that's the case because I can always get stuff mailed from China way way cheaper than from even locally.

----------


## Very Equipped

I feel sorry for the people in this thread, who despite the telling expensive production and theatrics in the Big Bad News video, still don't see a scam for what it is.  You've been had by the "good cop/bad cop" scam.  Let that sink in.  They kept up the game for years, pretending all is well, letting new backers join, so there is a lot of money lost.  More than the original backers.  You just know some poor sucker just backed this the day before this "news" came out.  

Ryan Shitston is claiming the problem is that he has all the parts but doesn't have the money to ship them.  Wrong!  Every purchase charged shipping on top.  So if they were blowing through the shipping money, what did they plan to use to ship with then?  Scam from start to finish.

----------


## amoose136

> I feel sorry for the people in this thread, who despite the telling expensive production and theatrics in the Big Bad News video, still don't see a scam for what it is.  You've been had by the "good cop/bad cop" scam.  Let that sink in.  They kept up the game for years, pretending all is well, letting new backers join, so there is a lot of money lost.  More than the original backers.  You just know some poor sucker just backed this the day before this "news" came out.


I tend to assume the best of people until information to the otherwise presents itself. From what I can see this is not a good-cop bad-cop deal but if it is I am certain it will be discovered by the police investigation in time. Regardless, it really makes no difference as far as where I go from here. You can throw up your hands if you want and wallow in the agony of the financial loss of $100-200 or you can look at the bright side: we have the designs. So yes, we'll probably never getting those printers or a single penny back but that doesn't mean we can't make our own.

----------


## Toasterboy

It seems like one could implement something similar to the Peachy concept with basically a laser cutter(of which there are several open source designs out there) over a build vat plus a pump hack or a stepper controlled submersion setup for z control, using the saltwater concept.  Since the laser would be mounted perpendicular to the resin you wouldn't have the angular issues to deal with, though the top speed and scale of the printer would probably be less than the Peachy design would be capable of.  Probably would want to isolate the laser gantry from the build vat too.

----------


## Very Equipped

> we have the designs. So yes, we'll probably never getting those printers or a single penny back but that doesn't mean we can't make our own.


Yes, everyone has the designs now.  You paid for them to have them.  If there is a bright side, it's that we all helped.  The down side is that I didn't pay for schematics, I paid for a printer.  I don't mind assembling a completed product, but I don't care to research and build a 3d printer.  That's sketch at best.  I'm just going to buy a proper 3d printer, so that when I have problems, I also have support.

----------


## calvin

> Dear Calvin,  
> 
>     Since you are in Hong Kong, can you even distribute via China more cheaply than we can in Canada/us? Isn't there trade agreements basically subsidizing shipping from China? Like if the kit is 1$ to ship from China to tge US, basically that's all you pay. But the same shipping from within Canada would be like 20$ for a kit. Would it not be cheaper then to ship and package everything from China even taking into consideration hiring five employees for a week? I'm sure that's the case because I can always get stuff mailed from China way way cheaper than from even locally.


Dear amirjabri

I'm not sure about how they charge. but usually depends on the weight of the package. If u order light stuff from ebay (sdcard/usb-cable etc.) they usually just use regular air mail to mail it. probably a dollar or 2 will get it to the state.
but if it's anything larger than an envelop, it got to go as "package" then that's more expensive. That's why a lot of large distributor have agreement with shipping warehouse in US or EU. they ship bulk using air flight. 
then the warehouse distribute them in small order later according to orders.

And since the parts are already in Canada. It's probably cheaper to mail directly from Canada to US.

************
Rylan, Is it possible for peachy to sold all un-certified PCB/mirror as scrap(recycling) for a dollar? I'm more than happy to takecare of that issue for u.   ^_*
I'm pretty sure some backer in other continent will also be willing to take care of scraps for backer in their neighborhood. Backers can coordinate themself on what to do with "scrap" later.
a CAD file will let us find place to laser cut them for us to finish the remaining puzzle.  

I can even help find manufacture in China to manufacture peachy(labor are much cheaper in China). Peachy can probably sell them for $200 then for each new printer sold, a backer also get one. It could take a while for all of us to get peachy, but at least we will get there...

----------


## Very Equipped

Why haven't backers been provided the option to pay for shipping and get parts sent to us from Peachy, since we've paid for them anyways.  So if we have to pay for the shipping, then fine, but why should we have to pay for the parts too?  The parts the Grayston's supposedly have should be made available to backers who choose to pay for the shipping.  Personally I'm not against having 1 of every part available put in a box and shipped to me.  I feel this would appease the anger of many backers.  if even this can't be done, this exposes a dark lie.

Anyone else agree that they'd pay up to $20 to have one of each part shipped to them?

----------


## Alchemy

> Ryan Shitston is claiming the problem is that he has all the parts but doesn't have the money to ship them.  Wrong!  Every purchase charged shipping on top.  So if they were blowing through the shipping money, what did they plan to use to ship with then?  Scam from start to finish.


I agree Peachy had a budget and didn't care everything just became okay to spend in the same way. Not just the shipping all those resins orders are equally money that should never of been spent on research or wages. My $225 dollars a few months ago was mostly shipping and resin, swallowed up with David Boe no where near. Months after the police were informed. Yes I'm aware I was treated with contempt for some greater good I wasn't signed up to.

However what has happened has happened. I'm far more interested in the future. That requires beta testers saying what the prints were like so we know if it was just a gimmick. Is it worth getting these parts working or is it not ready.

Rylan could still help by saying how much each unit costs in labour and parts. It will take months and many $1000's of community dollars to discover what he already knows. He owes us that.

----------


## altmann

> Anyone else agree that they'd pay up to $20 to have one of each part shipped to them?


You really would give more money to those thieves??

----------


## Alchemy

> You really would give more money to those thieves??


Yes. Purchasing 3D prints has been expensive for me. The cheap 3D plastic printers break at moving parts and through heat.

Peachy always needed a part shop. One much easier to make a viable business. Instead of this waving things at the camera, TV for dogs, kick starter nonsense.

Peachy failed because it couldn't break down the business into something that added value and sold at a profit repeatedly. I probably would buy 2-3 mirror assemblies because they are easy too mess up. I would buy updates for each component at every stage. Peachy had no cash flow it had a lump sum and no day to day profitable basic business. If laser are a problem fine I'll get them from Banggood.com or elsewhere. http://www.banggood.com/search/violet-laser-module.html

If peachy had sold parts many people would of already bought beta parts at various stages. Even if the results had bubbles in them. It makes it a hobby not an end product.

----------


## altmann

OK, I get your point.

But I, and just speaking for myself, wouldn't trust Ryan, David, etc. (or whatever their real-names are) any more. So - no way for me to send them more money. Too many promises made.
This looks sooo much like a planned scam to me. So - no, thanks. No more money.

----------


## Very Equipped

> You really would give more money to those thieves??


I completely agree with your point, but at this point I'm looking to recoup some of our losses, and if the authorities are involved, I'd trust it knowing there is actual oversight.  We are still taking a loss either way, because the parts won't add up to the full cost we paid, but if we get the parts we can at least do something with them.  If we don't get them, that means the crooks still have another revenue source, and it will expose if they actually do have the parts they claim.  It's a viable solution to get the truth and some of the loss back.

----------


## iplayfast

fyi http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskat...nter-1.3581532

----------


## DoulosDS

Hey Amir,
I've sent you several emails with no response... please check your inbox and let me know your plans.  Thanks!
DonS

----------

